# Repotting Norfolk pine tips?



## spotropaicsav (Jun 19, 2017)

Was given a small, potted approx 30cm Norfolk pine around Christmas time.
Anyone have any repotting tips? We hope to grow it indoors, though suppose we could outdoors in N California. I'm fond of it and would hate for it to die off.


----------



## schmiggle (Jun 19, 2017)

I don't know how big you want it to get or how easily they get pot bound, but when repotting, the trick is to turn the pot somewhat horizontal and then fairly slowly work out the root ball so you lose as little soil as possible. Meanwhile, you've already put lots of new soil in the big pot, with an indentation the size of the small root mass that you can put it into.

My suggestion regarding pines in particular is even though it's not technically necessary for growth, they are naturally heavily reliant on ectomycorrhizal fungi, symbiotic fungi that live on the roots and help with nutrient uptake. If you include some generalists in the soil, that would be likely to make them happy. I think most mycorrhizal fungi products should be fine for this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Jun 19, 2017)

Additionally, if roots become bare, do everything you can to avoid J rooting. That is, roots get bent back upwards. This will inevitably stunt the tree to some degree. So make certain the new pot is deep enough. If there are bare roots, suspend the tree so all roots hang down then sprinkle loose soil/potting mix in until there is enough to support the root mass without settling.

(When they have done replants in logged off areas a competent dendrologist can walk through a regrowing forest and point out trees that were J rooted.)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spotropaicsav (Jun 20, 2017)

Thanks for the tips, I'm thinking we will repot in something medium size for now. Not wanting it to get much taller than myself eventually, if it lives that long. I hear they are hardy and do ok indoors


----------



## The Snark (Jun 20, 2017)

Uhhhhhhhhh.... that's an Araucaria. I think the largest model. Think up to 150 foot, 3 to 5 foot thick trunk. I'm visualizing Audrey 2 in Little Shop of Horrors busting out of it's pot.
Once they get a good start they are very hardy. They are often the pride and joy of arboretums the world over as they are so picturesque.

http://www.pacifichorticulture.org/articles/the-araucaria-family-past-present/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## schmiggle (Jun 20, 2017)

I tend to agree with Snark on this one, although you may easily not have room for a full sized tree. If you want to keep it indoors you'll probably need to bonsai it.

By the way, I thought you were talking about an actual pine, not an Araucaria  Norfolk pine is endomycorrhizal, like most plants. I'd add a regular mycorrhizal inoculant to the soil if you plant it inside. If you plant it outside, they're already there.


----------



## spotropaicsav (Jun 21, 2017)

I understand. We have the large outdoor trees growing in town, and a lot of people keep them indoors/ outdoors potted to keep them small.


----------



## The Snark (Jun 21, 2017)

You would essentially have to Bonsai it. That would be a neat trick. I've never heard of such a large tree being dwarfed. I hope you get a photographic time line of your endeavor.

Recalling a neighbor who attempted to create a dwarf garden in his yard. Cement pots buried and hidden in the ground. An aleppo pine had other ideas and shot a stealth root through the concrete and into the septic tank below. A couple of years down the road my ex wife made him a neat little sign which she planted by the 40 foot pine: Worlds Largest Bonsai.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spotropaicsav (Jun 22, 2017)

Haha funny! Yea ill see how it goes, my neighbor next door has had a potted one for years I'll have to ask her. I like the idea of bonsaing it


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 25, 2017)

It's probably Araucaria heterophylla, my parents used to keep one in the house.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## spotropaicsav (Jun 26, 2017)

Galapoheros said:


> It's probably Araucaria heterophylla, my parents used to keep one in the house.


Yes! Thank you for posting the scientific name, my parents had one as well. It is now in its new pot, we will see how it goes


----------



## spotropaicsav (Jul 12, 2017)




----------

